# Access denied when terminating prcess



## karambos (Nov 21, 2004)

if I try and cancel certain processes using the Task Manger, even as an administrator I get the message "The operation could not be completed. Access is denied"

How do I either
i) gain access or
ii) terminate (kill) this sort of process?

Many thanks for any help


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Many proceses should not be stopped. What are you trying to do, specifically?


----------



## karambos (Nov 21, 2004)

well, I kept getting "cyclic redundancy check" error messages when trying to reinstate a backup from a CD I burned last week and noticed that the McAfee virus checker I have kept closing due to errors.

I put 2 and 2 together and figured it was the virus scanner causing the redundancy check on the CD.

So to cut a long story short - I'm trying to terminate a process called "McShield.exe"


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

That would be part of your McAfee anti-virus program, as you probably know. I would not recommend killing it.

Have you tried booting into Safe Mode, then uninstalling and re-installing McAfee?


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

You can right click on Mcafee icon in the systray and shutdown, or right click my computer, click manage, then goto services. The mcafee service is listed in there. You can "Stop" the services and restart it later.

Like CTSNKY said though. Not recommended unless you restart the service or start mcafee running again. The access denied message is by design. Some viruses can stop a process by name, this helps stop a virus shutting down your av scanner. Some viruses are programmed to stop the service that list the process though.


----------



## karambos (Nov 21, 2004)

thanks to all.

Just as follow up - I did try right clicking and shutting down the virus scanner but despite that, there was still that executable in the background.

Anyways, I threw the backup in the bin and made another. Problem solved. ;-)


----------

